# Vaccino obbligatorio per over 50 disoccupati. Per gli altri SGP



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori over 50 sarà necessario il super Green Pass


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori sarà necessario il super Green Pass


Ma come fanno solo a pensare a queste porcherie. Sembrano quasi delle barzellette


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

che senso ha questa differenzazione che scrivono ?
non bastava dire obbligo over 50 ?
no, obbligo disoccupati e super green pass occupati over 50 che è la stessa cosa
anche i disoccupati guariti recenti dal covid hanno il green pass, non lo faranno subito il vaccino


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

E' un obbligo strano. Cioè che ti chiedono il SPG in banca e dal parrucchiere o estetista. Allora che obbligo è? Mah. Non si parla di multe.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori over 50 sarà necessario il super Green Pass


Differenziazione poco utile, è un obbligo generalizzato.
Solo che ai disoccupati non puoi prevedere l'obbligo di green pass per stare in casa propria, agli occupati puoi prevedere obbligo di green pass per entrare a lavoro.
Di fatto quindi sono andati con il pugno duro da subito, non credevo.
Ora per i no vax si fa durissima, praticamente l'unica "scappatoia" è buscarsi il virus e guarire.


----------



## Prealpi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Mi domando come possono obbligare qualcuno che nemmeno lavora a farsi il vaccino, ma quale mente sopraffina ha partorito questa stupidaggine assurda


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*secondo Ansa che ha visionato la bozza, anche se ancora in discussione, l'obbligo sarebbe fino al 15 giugno*


quindi già pensano al nuovo rinvio stato di emergenza da fine marzo...solita boccata d'aria estiva e di nuovo loop


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo Ansa che ha visionato la bozza, anche se ancora in discussione, l'obbligo sarebbe fino al 15 giugno*
> 
> 
> quindi già pensano al nuovo rinvio stato di emergenza da fine marzo...solita boccata d'aria estiva e di nuovo loop


Ma che razza di obbligo vaccinale è? Mi sa che alla fine sarà SPG per tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori over 50 sarà necessario il super Green Pass


Nemmeno Benigni in 'la vita è bella', con tutto l'amore che può provare un padre per un figlio, riuscirebbe a spiegare al suo piccino la logica di tali misure.
Vietato l'ingresso a ragni e visigoti. -cit-


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mi domando come possono obbligare qualcuno che nemmeno lavora a farsi il vaccino, ma quale mente sopraffina ha partorito questa stupidaggine assurda


Sai com'è, dopo gli anta la voglia è tanta.
E' una misura hard.


----------



## morokan (5 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Mi domando come possono obbligare qualcuno che nemmeno lavora a farsi il vaccino, ma quale mente sopraffina ha partorito questa stupidaggine assurda


perchè comunque gira in luoghi pubblici.....non credo se ne stiano in casa....poteva fare l'obbligo vaccinale a tutti gli over 50 e chiuso.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

E per gli over 50 pensionati ? 
Nulla ?


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che senso ha questa differenzazione che scrivono ?
> non bastava dire obbligo over 50 ?
> no, obbligo disoccupati e super green pass occupati over 50 che è la stessa cosa
> anche i disoccupati guariti recenti dal covid hanno il green pass, non lo faranno subito il vaccino


Dio in che mani siamo?
Il governo dei migliori…non ci stanno più capendo nulla. Ma sono sempre i primi nel far ridere


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

la buona scuola va avanti:

*"Alle scuole elementari, con un solo contagio, la classe resta in presenza con testing di verifica, ma con due va tutta in Dad*, sempre secondo quanto prevede la bozza del decreto sulle nuove misure anti-Covid.
*Alle scuole superiori e alle medie la Dad scatterebbe solo al quarto caso in classe*, mentre con tre casi solo i vaccinati resterebbero in presenza e comunque monitorati (Dad per i non vaccinati). 
Anche alle superiori, con fino a due casi è prevista autosorveglianza per tutti e utilizzo Ffp2."


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo Ansa che ha visionato la bozza, anche se ancora in discussione, l'obbligo sarebbe fino al 15 giugno*
> 
> 
> quindi già pensano al nuovo rinvio stato di emergenza da fine marzo...solita boccata d'aria estiva e di nuovo loop


Non finirà mai e comunque da noi finirà quando gli altri saranno già liberi da tempo


----------



## smallball (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori over 50 sarà necessario il super Green Pass


Scelta decisamente bizzarra


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Scelta decisamente bizzarra


Si ma i pensionati?


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

la cosa surreale è che continuano a scrivere ovunque Lega accetta solo per over 60-65, mentre M5S contrario a obbligo

e già si trova pubblicata la bozza, senza neanche casalino

ci prendono in giro ???

se quei due partiti facessero davvero le barricate verrebbe tutto rimandato come una settimana fa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma i pensionati?



Nulla.
Come vedi,di "non intasare le TI" non frega una beata mazza a nessuno,nonostante ogni misura repressiva venga sempre annunciato con lo scopo di ridurre la presione negli ospedali.

E' un governo vergognoso,e anche stavolta ci sarà qualcuno che plauderà a queste misure ad minkiam.


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

dicono che Brunetta spinge per l'obbligo per tutti gli over 40
mentre il PD "erga omnes" per tutti gli over 18

che disgrazia


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la buona scuola va avanti:
> 
> *"Alle scuole elementari, con un solo contagio, la classe resta in presenza con testing di verifica, ma con due va tutta in Dad*, sempre secondo quanto prevede la bozza del decreto sulle nuove misure anti-Covid.
> *Alle scuole superiori e alle medie la Dad scatterebbe solo al quarto caso in classe*, mentre con tre casi solo i vaccinati resterebbero in presenza e comunque monitorati (Dad per i non vaccinati).
> Anche alle superiori, con fino a due casi è prevista autosorveglianza per tutti e utilizzo Ffp2."


Avranno scoperto che il covid viaggia solo in coppia come i carabinieri.
Se è uno solo sarà un altro microrganismo.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Le Regioni hanno chiesto al governo di evitare di eseguire i tamponi agli asintomatici, perché sottraggono risorse umane per le vaccinazioni e l'attività ordinaria.*
*Il Governo avrebbe aperto alla possibilità, previa richiesta di un parere al Cts.*

ormai non ci sono parole
prendono misure su contagi aumentati per i tamponi aumentati e poi chiedono di far calare i tamponi **


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa surreale è che continuano a scrivere ovunque Lega accetta solo per over 60-65, mentre M5S contrario a obbligo
> 
> e già si trova pubblicata la bozza, senza neanche casalino
> 
> ...


La stessa Lega poi se la prende con PD (a cui oggi ha leccato il sedere) e M5S. Sono tutti dei pagliacci in questo governo dei peggiori.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma i pensionati?


sono inclusi pure, nella bozza dice tutti i cittadini che hanno compiuto 50 anni di età

*dal 15 febbraio parte l'obbligo e fino al 15 giugno*

un obbligo quasi primaverile insomma


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Le Regioni hanno chiesto al governo di evitare di eseguire i tamponi agli asintomatici, perché sottraggono risorse umane per le vaccinazioni e l'attività ordinaria.*
> *Il Governo avrebbe aperto alla possibilità, previa richiesta di un parere al Cts.*
> 
> ormai non ci sono parole
> prendono misure su contagi aumentati per i tamponi aumentati e poi chiedono di far calare i tamponi **


Leggevo oggi che omicron , sempre a detta loro, buca i tamponi rapidi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono inclusi pure, nella bozza dice tutti i cittadini che hanno compiuto 50 anni di età
> 
> *dal 15 febbraio parte l'obbligo e fino al 15 giugno*
> 
> un obbligo quasi primaverile insomma


Quindi lasciano ai cittadini 40 giorni per adeguarsi, almeno quello...
Tra l'altro dal 1 febbraio di fatto scatta l'obbligo di terza dose, perchè i green pass passano da 9 a 6 mesi di validità e chi come me si è vaccinato a luglio si trova scoperto prima del previsto.
Non a caso ho dovuto prenotare la terza dose un paio di mesi prima del previsto, spero di non buscarmi nuovamente il covid nel frattempo visto che mancano pochi giorni...


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

non c'è la data dell'estensione del super green pass, non vorrei sia già dal 10 gennaio
dice solo fino al 31 marzo


----------



## sacchino (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori over 50 sarà necessario il super Green Pass


Niente in Italia si protegge sempre chi non lavora.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Le Regioni hanno chiesto al governo di evitare di eseguire i tamponi agli asintomatici, perché sottraggono risorse umane per le vaccinazioni e l'attività ordinaria.*
> *Il Governo avrebbe aperto alla possibilità, previa richiesta di un parere al Cts.*
> 
> ormai non ci sono parole
> prendono misure su contagi aumentati per i tamponi aumentati e poi chiedono di far calare i tamponi **


è giusto, fare 1M di tamponi al giorno è da ebeti totali.
davvero dannoso.
il tampone deve farselo chi sta male e stop. meglio tardi che mai se ci arrivano.
ed è giusto anche un obbligo over 40-50 ma anche qui siamo in straritardo.
con queste misure saremmo stati belli tranquilli anche quest'inverno, invece un mese di rotture di palle ce lo hanno regalato anche quest'anno. credo che comunque vada sia l'ultimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono inclusi pure, nella bozza dice tutti i cittadini che hanno compiuto 50 anni di età
> 
> *dal 15 febbraio parte l'obbligo e fino al 15 giugno*
> 
> un obbligo quasi primaverile insomma


ma che vuol dire l'obbligo per 4 mesi? se sei vaccinato poi lo sei a vita. non ha senso.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è giusto, fare 1M di tamponi al giorno è da ebeti totali.
> davvero dannoso.
> il tampone deve farselo chi sta male e stop. meglio tardi che mai se ci arrivano.
> ed è giusto anche un obbligo over 40-50 ma anche qui siamo in straritardo.
> con queste misure saremmo stati belli tranquilli anche quest'inverno, invece un mese di rotture di palle ce lo hanno regalato anche quest'anno. credo che comunque vada sia l'ultimo.


fanno un milione di tamponi, perchè se lo fanno persone senza contatti così per cruccio personale !
durante questo periodo conosco decine di persone che hanno fatto il tampone senza alcun contatto a rischio
non fare i tamponi ai conviventi o ai colleghi dei contagiati, solo perchè non hanno i sintomi, è assurdo !


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quindi lasciano ai cittadini 40 giorni per adeguarsi, almeno quello...
> Tra l'altro dal 1 febbraio di fatto scatta l'obbligo di terza dose, perchè i green pass passano da 9 a 6 mesi di validità e chi come me si è vaccinato a luglio si trova scoperto prima del previsto.
> Non a caso ho dovuto prenotare la terza dose un paio di mesi prima del previsto, spero di non buscarmi nuovamente il covid nel frattempo visto che mancano pochi giorni...


lasciano 40 giorni perché anche prenotando oggi già vai ormai verso fine gennaio con la prenotazione, oggi ho fatto la terza dose prenotata 20 giorni fa, e c'era una fila mai vista le altre volte, causa variante più contagiosa causa accorciamento del green pass e causa nuove restrizioni, c'è una vera e propria corsa al vaccino da quanto ho constatato oggi


----------



## sacchino (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Le Regioni hanno chiesto al governo di evitare di eseguire i tamponi agli asintomatici, perché sottraggono risorse umane per le vaccinazioni e l'attività ordinaria.*
> *Il Governo avrebbe aperto alla possibilità, previa richiesta di un parere al Cts.*
> 
> ormai non ci sono parole
> prendono misure su contagi aumentati per i tamponi aumentati e poi chiedono di far calare i tamponi **


Fino a chè non rimborseranno i lavoratori autonomi sta cippa di virus non lo debelleranno mai. Io da Novembre ad oggi ho avuto 2/3 raffreddorini, essendo Novembre e Dicembre per me due mesi di lavoro e considerato che lavoro con mia mogle col ca..zo che ho fatto il tampone.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quindi lasciano ai cittadini 40 giorni per adeguarsi, almeno quello...
> Tra l'altro dal 1 febbraio di fatto scatta l'obbligo di terza dose, perchè i green pass passano da 9 a 6 mesi di validità e chi come me si è vaccinato a luglio si trova scoperto prima del previsto.
> Non a caso ho dovuto prenotare la terza dose un paio di mesi prima del previsto, spero di non buscarmi nuovamente il covid nel frattempo visto che mancano pochi giorni...


l'altro giorno mil diceva che i GP di 9 mesi rimangono 9 mesi e solo quelli che faremo dopo una certa data diventeranno di 6 mesi.
non guasterebbe essere un po' più chiari, meno cavilli e più pragmatismo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fanno un milione di tamponi, perchè se lo fanno persone senza contatti così per cruccio personale !
> durante questo periodo conosco decine di persone che hanno fatto il tampone senza alcun contatto a rischio
> non fare i tamponi ai conviventi o ai colleghi dei contagiati, solo perchè non hanno i sintomi, è assurdo !


straquoto. è così.
solo per fare le cene tra amici e parenti tranquilli, ma tanto i tamponi rapidi funzionano poco quindi completamente inutile.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma che vuol dire l'obbligo per 4 mesi? se sei vaccinato poi lo sei a vita. non ha senso.


così sta scritto, peraltro se confermato significherebbe non dare l'obbligo di terza dose
a meno che prossimamente la terza dose passi a tre-quattro mesi...


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non c'è la data dell'estensione del super green pass, non vorrei sia già dal 10 gennaio
> dice solo fino al 31 marzo


uscita la data

*L'obbligo di Super pass per i servizi alla persona varrà dal 20 gennaio, mentre per le altre attività dal 1 febbraio, previa adozione di un dpcm che individuerà le attività escluse dall'obbligo.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> così sta scritto, peraltro se confermato significherebbe non dare l'obbligo di terza dose
> a meno che prossimamente la terza dose passi a tre-quattro mesi...


sono proprio dei dislessici.
obbligo vaccino per 4 mesi, come se alla fine dell'obbligo qualcuno entrasse nel sangue e togliesse il vaccino.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nulla.
> Come vedi,di "non intasare le TI" non frega una beata mazza a nessuno,nonostante ogni misura repressiva venga sempre annunciato con lo scopo di ridurre la presione negli ospedali.
> 
> E' un governo vergognoso,e anche stavolta ci sarà qualcuno che plauderà a queste misure ad minkiam.


Ma ovvio che di sanitario oramai non c’è più nulla. Queste scelte sono da idioti o da gente in malafede. Da noi, le 2 categorie spesso coincidono.
Continuo a non capire come faccia la gente a farsi abbindolare ancora


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> dicono che Brunetta spinge per l'obbligo per tutti gli over 40
> mentre il PD "erga omnes" per tutti gli over 18
> 
> che disgrazia


Fosse per il pd obbligo retroattivo a tutti i morti pure…


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> sono inclusi pure, nella bozza dice tutti i cittadini che hanno compiuto 50 anni di età
> 
> *dal 15 febbraio parte l'obbligo e fino al 15 giugno*
> 
> un obbligo quasi primaverile insomma


Mi viene da ridere…


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Mi sembrava strano se non facevano l'ennesima misura divisiva, che scava ancora di più il solco.

Vivisezionano le categorie per alimentare invidie, distinguo e polemiche.

Vedrai se non categorizzano ulteriormente per fare ancora più confusione. Menti malate al comando, e a noi tutto ciò sta bene.


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Fosse per il pd obbligo retroattivo a tutti i morti pure…


partito DEMOCRATICO e niente fa già ridere così


----------



## Prealpi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Leggo di proposte deliranti, spero siano solo delle congetture


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma che razza di obbligo vaccinale è? Mi sa che alla fine sarà SPG per tutti.


È prorogabile


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Ragazzi , diciamocelo senza arrossire : i nostri politici si sono sempre trovati ad amministrare in periodi di chiamiamola normalità e già hanno fatto disastri che magari non si sono visti nel breve termine ma hanno bruciato le generazioni future, ma ora che si sono presentate difficoltà reali e che creano anche succose occasioni di lucro come poteva andare se non cosi? Io non mi sorprendo mica.
Ognuno ha i politici che si merita.
Forse dobbiamo iniziare a votare in modo diverso anche se temo andrà sempre peggio perchè i futuri politici saranno quelli che muovono 'consensi' e 'followers'.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Leggo di proposte deliranti, spero siano solo delle congetture


stanno provando ad allargare il super green pass sempre di più, è evidente


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi , diciamocelo senza arrossire : i nostri politici si sono sempre trovati ad amministrare in periodi di chiamiamola normalità e già hanno fatto disastri che magari non si sono visti nel breve termine ma hanno bruciato le generazioni future, ma ora che si sono presentate difficoltà reali e che creano anche succose occasioni di lucro come poteva andare se non cosi? Io non mi sorprendo mica.
> Ognuno ha i politici che si merita.
> Forse dobbiamo iniziare a votare in modo diverso.


il problema è che in una democrazia parlamentare, senza una legge elettorale chiara per governare, personaggi come franceschini banchettano e poi nei palazzi fanno quello che vogliono.
purtroppo certi soggetti entrano anche senza le preferenze, basta stare in alto in lista, e persino partiti sotto lo sbarramento entrano se in coalizione.
le provano tutte per aggirare il voto, non è solo colpa dei cittadini come potrebbe essere per un'elezione diretta sindaco/governatore


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che in una democrazia parlamentare, senza una legge elettorale chiara per governare, personaggi come franceschini banchettano e poi nei palazzi fanno quello che vogliono.
> purtroppo certi soggetti entrano anche senza le preferenze, basta stare in alto in lista, e persino partiti sotto lo sbarramento entrano se in coalizione.
> le provano tutte per aggirare il voto, non è solo colpa dei cittadini come potrebbe essere per un'elezione diretta sindaco/governatore


La legge elettorale va cambiata, è chiaro, ma alla base di tutto c'è l'uomo.
Non abbiamo più uomini e sarà sempre peggio...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Me le immagino le lezioni con 10 in classe, 10 a casa, 5 a fare il tampone e 5 in fila a comprare le ffp2


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È prorogabile


È comunque una cosa mai fatta prima. La costituzione è veramente morta.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Non per lavarvi la faccia ragazzi, non è da me, ma 5-7 tra voi sarebbero umanamente e professionalmente più idonei di quelle 4 macchiette che ci governano.
Però sono là e voi qua.
Questa è l'italia.

E loro sono là perchè sono i pupazzi perfetti mossi da altri.
Le decisioni vere le prendono altri in altre segrete stanze.


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È prorogabile


potresti spiegarmi meglio che non mi è chiaro? grazie


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> potresti spiegarmi meglio che non mi è chiaro? grazie


Hanno deciso di imporre l'obbligo per gli ov 50. Vedremo le sanzioni. Per il momento questo obbligo finisce il 15/6, ma può essere prorogato


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque visto il pugno duro da subito e il fatto che con ogni probabilità la curva continuerà a crescere almeno per ancora un paio di settimane, non mi stupirei se a fine gennaio (magari con l'italia in arancione/rosso) si optasse per l'obbligo totale e completo per tutti i cittadini a prescindere dall'età.
E la parte divertente è che i partiti che si dicono contrari (per finta) probabilmente non faranno nulla perchè alla fine sono d'accordo anche loro 
Tocca vedere quali sanzioni saranno previste, da li dipende molto la serietà della proposta.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi , diciamocelo senza arrossire : i nostri politici si sono sempre trovati ad amministrare in periodi di chiamiamola normalità e già hanno fatto disastri che magari non si sono visti nel breve termine ma hanno bruciato le generazioni future, ma ora che si sono presentate difficoltà reali e che creano anche succose occasioni di lucro come poteva andare se non cosi? Io non mi sorprendo mica.
> Ognuno ha i politici che si merita.
> Forse dobbiamo iniziare a votare in modo diverso anche se temo andrà sempre peggio perchè i futuri politici saranno quelli che muovono 'consensi' e 'followers'.



Troppo tardi. Secondo me abbiamo passato il punto di non ritorno.

Ho paura (ma a me cinicamente piacerebbe) che l'unica soluzione è quella di arrivare al punto di rottura, la catastrofe.

Sono stati troppo furbi e noi troppo stupidi, ci accompagnano sempre più in là senza che ce ne accorgiamo.


----------



## 7vinte (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È comunque una cosa mai fatta prima. La costituzione è veramente morta.


La Costituzione permette l'obbligo. Ci sono diversi vaccini obbligatori


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Boccia elogia il suo Pd "responsabile":

"Obbligo over 50 è un primo passo

MI auguro che i partiti di destra capiscano il rigore sanitario

Partito democratico spesso solo quando c'è da applicare queste norme.

Siamo favorevoli a ulteriori restrizioni

Difendere il lavoro e la salute è un dovere, siamo stati un modello per il mondo"*


ma vaff...il giullare che non sapeva mettersi neanche la mascherina nel 2020 in conferenza e rideva come un ebete

propaganda politica becera, viene dato M5S contrario e questo parla di destra come se FI fosse sinistra


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Hanno deciso di imporre l'obbligo per gli ov 50. Vedremo le sanzioni. Per il momento questo obbligo finisce il 15/6, ma può essere prorogato


che amarezza, grazie per la risposta


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi , diciamocelo senza arrossire : i nostri politici si sono sempre trovati ad amministrare in periodi di chiamiamola normalità e già hanno fatto disastri che magari non si sono visti nel breve termine ma hanno bruciato le generazioni future, ma ora che si sono presentate difficoltà reali e che creano anche succose occasioni di lucro come poteva andare se non cosi? Io non mi sorprendo mica.
> Ognuno ha i politici che si merita.
> Forse dobbiamo iniziare a votare in modo diverso anche se temo andrà sempre peggio perchè i futuri politici saranno quelli che muovono 'consensi' e 'followers'.


Dici? Qui e non solo, leggo che non potevano fare diversamente, tuttih fannoh kosihh, avremmo fatto anche noi così, poverini non sapevano nulla ecc
Ma alla fine è come dici tu. Una classe di porci incompetenti che in tempi di pace hanno distrutto il paese, cosa potevano mai fare in tempi di crisi?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dici? Qui e non solo, leggo che non potevano fare diversamente, tuttih fannoh kosihh, avremmo fatto anche noi così, poverini non sapevano nulla ecc
> Ma alla fine è come dici tu. Una classe di porci incompetenti che in tempi di pace hanno distrutto il paese, cosa potevano mai fare in tempi di crisi?


Lucida e programmata distruzione edo.
Ne uscirà un paese ancora più spaccato, diviso con una classe media praticamente rasa al suolo.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Troppo tardi. Secondo me abbiamo passato il punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Ho paura (ma a me cinicamente piacerebbe) che l'unica soluzione è quella di arrivare al punto di rottura, la catastrofe.
> 
> Sono stati troppo furbi e noi troppo stupidi, ci accompagnano sempre più in là senza che ce ne accorgiamo.


Ci stiamo arrivando al punto di rottura secondo me..il futuro, in tutti i casi, non è roseo


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lucida e programmata distruzione edo.
> Ne uscirà un paese ancora più spaccato, diviso con una classe media praticamente rasa al suolo.


Esattamente. Con il solito consenso dei pecoroni.
Tanto finché non ledi certi interessi personali, tutto è lecito.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Troppo tardi. Secondo me abbiamo passato il punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Ho paura (ma a me cinicamente piacerebbe) che l'unica soluzione è quella di arrivare al punto di rottura, la catastrofe.
> 
> Sono stati troppo furbi e noi troppo stupidi, ci accompagnano sempre più in là senza che ce ne accorgiamo.


Prepara la valigia, ce ne andiamo a rio.
Costume e spiaggia.

Da ragazzo un film che ho amato alla follia è stato 'mediterraneo' ma mai avrei immaginato un giorno di immedesimarmi cosi tanto.
Provo ormai la stessa disillusione dei protagonisti del film : l'italia si è scordata di me e io non ho timore ormai di scordarmi di lei.
Di certo non mi ci rivedo più in questa italia.
Non voglio offendere alcuno ma è cosi.


----------



## Prealpi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che senso ha restare in un paese simile, dove persone che non hanno commesso nessun reato vengono private di ogni libertà


----------



## gabri65 (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prepara la valigia, ce ne andiamo a rio.
> Costume e spiaggia.
> 
> Da ragazzo un film che ho amato alla follia è stato 'mediterraneo' ma mai avrei immaginato un giorno di immedesimarmi cosi tanto.
> ...



Magari, fratello.

Se era per me, me ne ero andato da un pezzo. Motivi familiari, anche se non sono sposato. Ma appena posso, spero presto, scappo, in qualsiasi posto dove c'è il mare e una spiaggia. Facciamoci un fischio se accade. E un isolotto della Grecia in stile "Mediterraneo" non sarebbe per niente male, ho l'agenda piena di certi posticini ...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Magari, fratello.
> 
> Se era per me, me ne ero andato da un pezzo. Motivi familiari, anche se non sono sposato. Ma appena posso, spero presto, scappo, in qualsiasi posto dove c'è il mare e una spiaggia. Facciamoci un fischio se accade. E un isolotto della Grecia in stile "Mediterraneo" non sarebbe per niente male, ho l'agenda piena di certi posticini ...


Anche io fermo per motivi familiari, pur non essendo sposato.

Ok. Ci portiamo edo cosi abbiamo uno juventino con cui litigare haha.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2022)

No ma Draghi è un genio, un luminare che tutto il mondo ci invidia...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma come fanno solo a pensare a queste porcherie. Sembrano quasi delle barzellette


Davvero,l'unica via d'uscita è che si svegli un pazzo da qualche parte.


----------



## princeps (5 Gennaio 2022)

probabilmente gli utenti di questo forum al posto di quelli la sarebbero in grado di partorire provvedimenti migliori


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Ricordate l'orrendo Conte-bis? Bene, questo governo è perfino peggio e non l'avrei mai detto. Nonostante l'ingresso di quelli che per alcuni tifosi sono i "meno peggio" Legahahahah (ma non erano anti-euroh?) e Forza Italiahahahah. 

Se Conte si "limitava" a chiudere tutti in casa, questi obbligano a sottoporti a trattamenti sanitari sperimentali con la scusa che "altrimenti si deve chiudere tutto". Un incubo!


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Anche io fermo per motivi familiari, pur non essendo sposato.
> 
> Ok. Ci portiamo edo cosi abbiamo uno juventino con cui litigare haha.


Volentieri 
Però io ho donna e cane al seguito


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ricordate l'orrendo Conte-bis? Bene, questo governo è perfino peggio e non l'avrei mai detto. Nonostante l'ingresso di quelli che per alcuni tifosi sono i "meno peggio" Legahahahah (ma non erano anti-euroh?) e Forza Italiahahahah.
> 
> Se Conte si "limitava" a chiudere tutti in casa, questi obbligano a sottoporti a trattamenti sanitari sperimentali con la scusa che "altrimenti si deve chiudere tutto". Un incubo!


Questo governo è l’evoluzione più totalitaria del Conte bis. Qui stiamo toccando livelli mai visti.
Era tutto scritto


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Gennaio 2022)

Si mormora di un possibile strappo della Lega dopo il provvedimento di oggi (decisamente pro PD).
Sarebbe una buona mossa in termini di consenso elettorale e renderebbe la candidatura draghi molto piu complessa e di parte, ma ci sono moltissimi aspetti da considerare...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Volentieri
> Però io ho donna e cane al seguito


Donna pure io anche se non sono sposato e 10 gatti.


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prepara la valigia, ce ne andiamo a rio.
> Costume e spiaggia.
> 
> Da ragazzo un film che ho amato alla follia è stato 'mediterraneo' ma mai avrei immaginato un giorno di immedesimarmi cosi tanto.
> ...


Gran film mediterraneo, davvero, noi italiani ci rivediamo molto in quei personaggi, malinconici, un po' sciocchi, genuini, ma comunque brava gente in cerca di una tranquillità che in Italia abbiamo sempre avuto, un tempo eravamo invidiati ora siamo invidiosi, lo hanno davvero distrutto questo paese, infatti non capisco come le istituzioni possano fare questo ai cittadini, senza alcun remore, fastidio, anzi, tanta violenza verbale, sociale, sui posti di lavoro, in tv, perché molto ha fatto l'informazione illuminata e corrotta.
Secondo me la tranquillità non è più cosa qui da noi, l'hanno annullata, si deve vivere col terrore continuo senza poter sperare di avere un riposo (pensione) tranquillo, goduto, a mangiar l'insalata dell'orto e la pasta, infatti è arrivato 'sto obblighino che non è nient'altro che un'apristrada per altre nefandezze, ma non lo vedo così tranquillo, scontato sì, perché lo volevano inserire da tempo, ma hanno aspettato che arrivasse l'ondata invernale aiutata soprattutto dal vaccino che ha creato la variante omicronne, tutto come nei piani quindi, tutto bene, quando forzi una situazione è perché quella situazione te la sei cercata e te la sei preparata, non credete al fato, al caso, qui ci sono interessi che hanno bisogno di ricarica ogni tot mesi, per avere sempre il controllo e per poter utilizzare dei dati a proprio piacimento per per poter imporre le peggiori schifezze futuristiche, quindi sgp, obblighi per categorie ed una vita da automi controllati, ergo istituzionalizzati, semplice no?
O pensate davvero che a qualcuno freghi di bloccare i raffreddori mondiali tra novembre e fine marzo ogni anno? ve le fate delle domande ogni tanto? lo vedete come danno da mangiare ai media? alle case farmaceutiche? qui c'è un business "green" che è partito e non si fermerà più, è green pure il perbenismo, i razzismi, l'omotransroba, è un mondo tenuto sotto scacco, con delle categorie ben specifiche, ogni categoria al proprio posto ma ogni categoria sempre bella controllata, manipolata, a seconda delle necessità, chi vive di morti in tv, chi vive di finanziamenti del governo, ecco, ciò che dovrà rimanere verrà finanziato (clandestini, giornali, appecorati, servi del potere), chi invece dovrà farsi da parte verrà lasciato al suo destino (piccole attività, attività a conduzione familiare, gente non allineata, gente con un pensiero, gente che se ne andrà, anzi, se ne scapperà presto come tanti giovani).
Volevi un inferno freddo Draghi? come nel 39? peccato, preferivo il Duce io, almeno non aveva la faccia da c- di rovinare un paese tranquillo ed educato minacciandolo e prendendolo in giro dal day 1, gioco facile quando ci sono 16 mln di pensionati e la maggior parte delle persone vive nel torpore più assoluto...


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gran film mediterraneo, davvero, noi italiani ci rivediamo molto in quei personaggi, malinconici, un po' sciocchi, genuini, ma comunque brava gente in cerca di una tranquillità che in Italia abbiamo sempre avuto, un tempo eravamo invidiati ora siamo invidiosi, lo hanno davvero distrutto questo paese, infatti non capisco come le istituzioni possano fare questo ai cittadini, senza alcun remore, fastidio, anzi, tanta violenza verbale, sociale, sui posti di lavoro, in tv, perché molto ha fatto l'informazione illuminata e corrotta.
> Secondo me la tranquillità non è più cosa qui da noi, l'hanno annullata, si deve vivere col terrore continuo senza poter sperare di avere un riposo (pensione) tranquillo, goduto, a mangiar l'insalata dell'orto e la pasta, infatti è arrivato 'sto obblighino che non è nient'altro che un'apristrada per altre nefandezze, ma non lo vedo così tranquillo, scontato sì, perché lo volevano inserire da tempo, ma hanno aspettato che arrivasse l'ondata invernale aiutata soprattutto dal vaccino che ha creato la variante omicronne, tutto come nei piani quindi, tutto bene, quando forzi una situazione è perché quella situazione te la sei cercata e te la sei preparata, non credete al fato, al caso, qui ci sono interessi che hanno bisogno di ricarica ogni tot mesi, per avere sempre il controllo e per poter utilizzare dei dati a proprio piacimento per per poter imporre le peggiori schifezze futuristiche, quindi sgp, obblighi per categorie ed una vita da automi controllati, ergo istituzionalizzati, semplice no?
> O pensate davvero che a qualcuno freghi di bloccare i raffreddori mondiali tra novembre e fine marzo ogni anno? ve le fate delle domande ogni tanto? lo vedete come danno da mangiare ai media? alle case farmaceutiche? qui c'è un business "green" che è partito e non si fermerà più, è green pure il perbenismo, i razzismi, l'omotransroba, è un mondo tenuto sotto scacco, con delle categorie ben specifiche, ogni categoria al proprio posto ma ogni categoria sempre bella controllata, manipolata, a seconda delle necessità, chi vive di morti in tv, chi vive di finanziamenti del governo, ecco, ciò che dovrà rimanere verrà finanziato (clandestini, giornali, appecorati, servi del potere), chi invece dovrà farsi da parte verrà lasciato al suo destino (piccole attività, attività a conduzione familiare, gente non allineata, gente con un pensiero, gente che se ne andrà, anzi, se ne scapperà presto come tanti giovani).
> Volevi un inferno freddo Draghi? come nel 39? peccato, preferivo il Duce io, almeno non aveva la faccia da c- di rovinare un paese tranquillo ed educato minacciandolo e prendendolo in giro dal day 1, gioco facile quando ci sono 16 mln di pensionati e la maggior parte delle persone vive nel torpore più assoluto...


Mediterraneo è un capolavoro.
Sposo ogni tua parola.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo governo è l’evoluzione più totalitaria del Conte bis. Qui stiamo toccando livelli mai visti.
> Era tutto scritto


Sicuramente non rimpiango Conte, sia chiaro. Questo esecutivo è stato messo per far fare cose fasciste (e stavolta il termine ci sta alla perfezione) che nessuno avrebbe avuto il coraggio di approvare, nemmeno lo stesso Conte e forse nemmeno un criminale come Speranza all'epoca, e che ora fa il burattino di Draghi e tutta la gente dietro. Veramente pensate che i partiti decidono qualcosa? Tutto quello che vuole Draghi passa, non c'è più opposizione. Come vedete ed oggi si è visto nonostante la perplessità degli scappati di casa pentastellati (che sono da mandare via a calci nel sedere assieme a tutti gli altri partiti che hanno ammazzato questo paese).


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Donna pure io anche se non sono sposato e 10 gatti.


Il mio cane, Oliver, ama i gatti ma loro non amano lui  magari è la buona volta che socializzano


----------



## claudiop77 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me il punto di non ritorno si è toccato con il green pass per il lavoro, da lì in poi non ci sono limiti che non possono superare.
Ogni settimana tolgono un po' di libertà in più. Io che ho fatto il vaccino due mesi fa, non riesco a godermi la vita in questa situazione, soffro per i soprusi fatti ai non vaccinati e che subiró anch'io quando scadrà la carta verde.
Che schifo.

La "soluzione" è diventata peggio del problema.


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Pensate se oggi arrivasse un alieno sulla terra e, dopo avergli mostrato il numero dei contagi giornalieri (e confrontati con quelli di inizio pandemia), qualcuno gli dicesse:"Ma lo sai che abbiamo vaccinato il 90% delle persone? E con ben tre dosi!".

Quante risate si farebbe?


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non rimpiango Conte, sia chiaro. Questo esecutivo è stato messo per far fare cose fasciste (e stavolta il termine ci sta alla perfezione) che nessuno avrebbe avuto il coraggio di approvare, nemmeno lo stesso Conte e forse nemmeno un criminale come Speranza all'epoca, e che ora fa il burattino di Draghi e tutta la gente dietro. Veramente pensate che i partiti decidono qualcosa? Tutto quello che vuole Draghi passa, non c'è più opposizione. Come vedete ed oggi si è visto nonostante la perplessità degli scappati di casa pentastellati (che sono da mandare via a calci nel sedere assieme a tutti gli altri partiti che hanno ammazzato questo paese).


Non c’è dubbio, è come dici. Draghi è un esecutore materiale super partes che non ha paura di sporcarsi le mani. I partiti non esistono più, non c’è più politica. Ma non riesco a capire dove andremo a finire così


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non c’è dubbio, è come dici. Draghi è un esecutore materiale super partes che non ha paura di sporcarsi le mani. I partiti non esistono più, non c’è più politica. Ma non riesco a capire dove andremo a finire così


È un Monti-bis con politica nazista in campo della salute.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È un Monti-bis con politica nazista in campo della salute.


È molto peggio di un Monti bis. Qui le macerie lasciate saranno troppe. Impossibile ricostruire. Dove andremo?


----------



## Marcex7 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Classica soluzione all'italiana che non risolve il problema.Ma non ci dobbiamo meravigliare perchè dobbiamo ancora risolvere dei problemi dal 1911.
Andate via da questo paese se ne avete la possibilità,non impantanatevi in un paese che ammazza ogni futuro


----------



## raducioiu (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Pensate se oggi arrivasse un alieno sulla terra e, dopo avergli mostrato il numero dei contagi giornalieri (e confrontati con quelli di inizio pandemia), qualcuno gli dicesse:"Ma lo sai che abbiamo vaccinato il 90% delle persone? E con ben tre dosi!".
> 
> Quante risate si farebbe?


Gli chiederanno l'universal-greenpass per sbarcare sulla Terra


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Gli chiederanno l'universal-greenpass per sbarcare sulla Terra


Sì ma con tampone negativo al seguito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ora per i no vax si fa durissima, praticamente l'unica "scappatoia" è buscarsi il virus e guarire.


Madonna santa qualche malato di mente sarebbe anche capace di farlo.. 
Cmq distinzione assurda, ma metti sto obbligo e falla finita a sto punto


----------



## admin (5 Gennaio 2022)

Non metteranno mai l'obbligo. Poi come fanno a giustificare 200k o più contagi al giorno con tutta la popolazione vaccinata? Con chi se la prendono?


----------



## raducioiu (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Dopo protesta Lega evitato supergreenpass per banche, uffici pubblici, negozi, estetisti, parrucchieri e centri commerciali per i quali sembrerebbe comunque sarà ora necessario il greenpass base.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Si parla di un addio della Lega al governo. Chiaramente, fa parte della "sceneggiata" postata qui giorni fa. Voteranno Draghi pdr e poi, dopo che non hanno più il santone da proteggere, si smarcheranno tornando all'opposizione con Franceschini premier appoggiato da grillini e PD. La Verità ha postato un articolo riportando dettaglio per dettaglio la cosa, è visibile anche sul sito.


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quindi lasciano ai cittadini 40 giorni per adeguarsi, almeno quello...
> Tra l'altro dal 1 febbraio di fatto scatta l'obbligo di terza dose, perchè i green pass passano da 9 a 6 mesi di validità e chi come me si è vaccinato a luglio si trova scoperto prima del previsto.
> Non a caso ho dovuto prenotare la terza dose un paio di mesi prima del previsto, spero di non buscarmi nuovamente il covid nel frattempo visto che mancano pochi giorni...


Cerca di temporeggiare per l'aggiornamento contro Omicron , la terza dose di adesso é completamente inutile


----------



## raducioiu (5 Gennaio 2022)

Grande frustrazione dei media di regime e di collusi vari (tipo i sindacati soprattutto il tizio della cisl) per la mancata introduzione di supergreenpass o obbligo vaccinale generico


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Dopo protesta Lega evitato supergreenpass per banche, uffici pubblici, negozi, estetisti, parrucchieri e centri commerciali per i quali sembrebbe comunque sarà ora necessario il greenpass base.*


Bravi, così sì che si ferma il contagio.
E la natalità, PEM, s'impenna.


----------



## Dexter (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si parla di un addio della Lega al governo. Chiaramente, fa parte della "sceneggiata" postata qui giorni fa. Voteranno Draghi pdr e poi, dopo che non hanno più il santone da proteggere, si smarcheranno tornando all'opposizione con Franceschini premier appoggiato da grillini e PD. La Verità ha postato un articolo riportando dettaglio per dettaglio la cosa, è visibile anche sul sito.


La Lega ha, a mio parere, perso molti più punti percentuali di quel che si legge nei "sondaggi". La Meloni potrebbe ritrovarsi il 40% da sola, senza "merito" se vogliamo


----------



## mil77 (5 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> l'altro giorno mil diceva che i GP di 9 mesi rimangono 9 mesi e solo quelli che faremo dopo una certa data diventeranno di 6 mesi.
> non guasterebbe essere un po' più chiari, meno cavilli e più pragmatismo.


Vero. Premetto che non sono sicuro perché non si capisce niente...ma io ho fatto la terza dose quando era già in vigore il green pass a 6 mesi da febbraio. Ho chiesto li al centro vaccinale e mi hanno detto che chi fa la terza dose prima di febbraio avrà gp valido x 9 mesi. Difatti il giorno dopo mi è arrivato il nuovo gp con validità di 9 mesi. Vedremo se il 2 febbraio mi manderanno nuovo gp con validità ridotta.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bravi, così sì che si ferma il contagio.
> E la natalità, PEM, s'impenna.


Ma infatti. Alla fine c'è sempre l'obbligo vagginale per gli over 50. LOL. Ridicoli.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

quello che lascia allibiti è questo "compromesso guidato da Draghi"

dei folli proponevano super green pass per negozi e servizi sia pubblici sia privati, gli altri niente e lui taglia la testa al toro "ok allora green pass base"

ci rendiamo conto di quello di cui si parla ?
per andare in banca devi fare il tampone di 15 euro ?
per fare la barba a 10 euro il tampone a 15 euro ?
per vedere se c'è un vestito al negozio che ti piace il tampone a 15 euro ?

e via così, è vero che i lavoratori già lo fanno ma tutti gli altri no

fino al 1978 chi proponeva eresie finiva in manicomio, non si mediava con i matti
non è che bisogna prendere seriamente ogni stronzata mediando eh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> *Dopo protesta Lega evitato supergreenpass per banche, uffici pubblici, negozi, estetisti, parrucchieri e centri commerciali per i quali sembrerebbe comunque sarà ora necessario il greenpass base.*


Ma quindi il green pass per entrare ovunque? Ma sono pazzi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si mormora di un possibile strappo della Lega dopo il provvedimento di oggi (decisamente pro PD).
> Sarebbe una buona mossa in termini di consenso elettorale e renderebbe la candidatura draghi molto piu complessa e di parte, ma ci sono moltissimi aspetti da considerare...



Tutta politica e strategie, del bene dei cittadini non frega nulla a nessuno.


----------



## ILMAGO (5 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Cerca di temporeggiare per l'aggiornamento contro Omicron , la terza dose di adesso é completamente inutile


Arriva in Europa tra maggio e giugno, cosa vuoi temporeggiare.... varrà per i prossimi richiami di settembre temo, non certo per questo inverno


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non metteranno mai l'obbligo. Poi come fanno a giustificare 200k o più contagi al giorno con tutta la popolazione vaccinata? Con chi se la prendono?


Tu dici che l'obbligo per gli over 50 di adesso è farlocco e sarà SGP? Intanto, il paradosso è che nei luoghi di lavoro gli over 50 debbono mostrare il SGP. Mah. Nelle testate, nelle ultime ore, non si parla di multe per questo obbligo, allora che succede?

Va a finire che sono capaci di prenderti con la forza e farti vaccinare questi criminali.


----------



## Raryof (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quello che lascia allibiti è questo "compromesso guidato da Draghi"
> 
> dei folli proponevano super green pass per negozi e servizi sia pubblici sia privati, gli altri niente e lui taglia la testa al toro "ok allora green pass base"
> 
> ...


Vivono fuori dal mondo anche perché loro in quei luoghi non ci vanno.
Andrebbero arrestati e fermati, davvero, non scherzo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> La Lega ha, a mio parere, perso molti più punti percentuali di quel che si legge nei "sondaggi". La Meloni potrebbe ritrovarsi il 40% da sola, senza "merito" se vogliamo


Senza il sud che ormai li odia peggio dei piddini e dei M5S, rischiano di finire anche sotto Gonde e non scherzo. Il M5S farà flop, ma almeno ha uno zoccolo duro in tutta italia di fedeli che hanno il reddito. La Lega ormai ha solo qualche fedele al nord fan di Zaia e Fontana, troppo poco.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si parla di un addio della Lega al governo. Chiaramente, fa parte della "sceneggiata" postata qui giorni fa. Voteranno Draghi pdr e poi, dopo che non hanno più il santone da proteggere, si smarcheranno tornando all'opposizione con Franceschini premier appoggiato da grillini e PD. La Verità ha postato un articolo riportando dettaglio per dettaglio la cosa, è visibile anche sul sito.


oggi è dura da digerire per la lega, sinceramente Salvini deve iniziare a valutare perchè in attesa di rate tra anni dei soldi europei per i suoi amici industriali al nord e sparire fino al 2023 è la seconda opzione che si realizza prima

i super ministeri di sviluppo economico e turismo sono depotenziati


----------



## hakaishin (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si parla di un addio della Lega al governo. Chiaramente, fa parte della "sceneggiata" postata qui giorni fa. Voteranno Draghi pdr e poi, dopo che non hanno più il santone da proteggere, si smarcheranno tornando all'opposizione con Franceschini premier appoggiato da grillini e PD. La Verità ha postato un articolo riportando dettaglio per dettaglio la cosa, è visibile anche sul sito.


Draghi presidente e Franceschini premier?
Ragazzi è la fine


----------



## raducioiu (5 Gennaio 2022)

Il piccolo mostriciattolo rabbioso si sta vantando perché il governo è ora primo in Europa per misure restrittive, per obbligo vaccinale, per economia (con la favola del pil +6% già spiegata in altri topic) e addirittura, senza vergogna, perché con una circolare ha allargato lo smartworking nel pubblico (quando fino a ieri lo dipingeva come il male assoluto e si opponeva totalmente).


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi è dura da digerire per la lega, sinceramente Salvini deve iniziare a valutare perchè in attesa di rate tra anni dei soldi europei per i suoi amici industriali al nord e sparire fino al 2023 è la seconda opzione che si realizza prima


I partiti sono morti. Al massimo, ci sarà qualcuno che scapperà dalla Lega per fare l'ennesimo partitello dallo 0,.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ricordate l'orrendo Conte-bis? Bene, questo governo è perfino peggio e non l'avrei mai detto. Nonostante l'ingresso di quelli che per alcuni tifosi sono i "meno peggio" Legahahahah (ma non erano anti-euroh?) e Forza Italiahahahah.
> 
> Se Conte si "limitava" a chiudere tutti in casa, questi obbligano a sottoporti a trattamenti sanitari sperimentali con la scusa che "altrimenti si deve chiudere tutto". Un incubo!



Due facce della stessa medaglia.
Conte 2 incompetenza totale, ministri fantoccio, dilettantismo e delirio di onnipotenza di uno che si pensava dio e invece era una marionetta dei poteri alti. Un governo dove il premier si faceva dettare l'agenda da un tizio sadomaso del GF non ha eguali nella storia.
Draghi è la stessa "matrice" massonica europea che muoveva i fili di Conte, con in più la follia lucida e la deriva totalitaria.

Continuo a ritenere il Conte 2 peggiore perché con loro sarebbero passati anche Ius Soli, Legge Zan e altre porcherie devastanti che con questo governo perlomeno restano tabù.
Con quel governo sarebbe obbligo inginocchiarsi ogni giorno a Lukaku.


----------



## raducioiu (5 Gennaio 2022)

Fanno ridere anche i presidenti di regione che ora stanno equiparando tampone antigenico e molecolare (comunque meglio così) dopo che il mese scorso per rovinare ancora di più la vita ai non vaccinati han sostenuto che non era per nulla affidabile...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Due facce della stessa medaglia.
> Conte 2 incompetenza totale, ministri fantoccio, dilettantismo e delirio di onnipotenza di uno che si pensava dio e invece era una marionetta. Un governo dove da dietro le quinte comanda un tizio sadomaso del GF non ha eguali nella storia.
> Draghi è la stessa "matrice", con in più la follia lucida e la deriva totalitaria.
> 
> Continuo a ritenere il Conte 2 peggiore perché con loro sarebbero passati anche Ius Soli, Legge Zan e altre porcherie che con questo governo perlomeno restano tabù.


Legge Zan non è passata perchè oltre a Salvini si è opposto Renzi, il vero regista di questa intera legislatura. Quindi, anche in questo caso la presenza del cdx si è rivelata inutile in questo governo. E comunque queste cose (Ius Soli, Zan), sono solo spauracchi e distrazioni per nascondere le vere p.orcate e sinceramente non le reputo peggiori di una campagna vaccinale totalmente anti-scientifica. Vi rendete conto che stanno obbligando le persone a vaccinarsi con millemila dosi e non c'è una luce?


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2022)

guarda te per una vaccata come un vaccino che casino che c'è saltato fuori.
pure nei siti di calcio non si parla d'altro.
se ci fosse una guerra meglio spararsi prima, ci sarebbe gente che negherebbe anche l'esistenza di quella. i cinesi tempo poco e domineranno il mondo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Gennaio 2022)

*Nicola Porro sul suo blog: "C'è una discriminazione verso i lavoratori. A loro si chiede il certificato di guarigione, mentre ai non vaccinati non basterebbe neppure il certificato di guarigione. E poi, come si faranno le verifiche ai 50enni non vaccinati senza lavoro?".*


----------



## enigmistic02 (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati. Per tutti gli altri lavoratori over 50 sarà necessario il super Green Pass


Difficile commentare qualcosa di così indefinito. Quando e se verrà approvata una legge, allora potrò sbilanciarmi. 
Per ora mi sembra solo un ammasso di minacce e strhonzihate.


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Differenziazione poco utile, è un obbligo generalizzato.
> Solo che ai disoccupati non puoi prevedere l'obbligo di green pass per stare in casa propria, agli occupati puoi prevedere obbligo di green pass per entrare a lavoro.
> Di fatto quindi sono andati con il pugno duro da subito, non credevo.
> Ora per i no vax si fa durissima, praticamente l'unica "scappatoia" è buscarsi il virus e guarire.



Il prossimo passo sarà farsi contagiare pagando, tanto in fin dei conti i no vax pensano sia solo un raffreddore, quindi non temono certo di morire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Gennaio 2022)

Non capisco, da mesi leggo qui dentro che i provvedimenti vanno presi per una derminata fascia di età ed ora non va bene?


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda te per una vaccata come un vaccino che casino che c'è saltato fuori.
> pure nei siti di calcio non si parla d'altro.
> se ci fosse una guerra meglio spararsi prima, ci sarebbe gente che negherebbe anche l'esistenza di quella. i cinesi tempo poco e domineranno il mondo.



Guerra? C'è gente che ha paura di un vaccino figuriamoci andare in guerra...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Il piccolo mostriciattolo rabbioso si sta vantando perché il governo è ora primo in Europa per misure restrittive, per obbligo vaccinale, per economia (con la favola del pil +6% già spiegata in altri topic) e addirittura, senza vergogna, perché con una circolare ha allargato lo smartworking nel pubblico (quando fino a ieri lo dipingeva come il male assoluto e si opponeva totalmente).



E' ovvio,a loro interessa solo ricevere pacche e croccantini dalle altre nazioni,sentirsi dire "bravi",scodinzolare un pò e poi incominciare nuovamente a pensare ad altre stronxate.
Hanno sempre agito in questo modo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guerra? C'è gente che ha paura di un vaccino figuriamoci andare in guerra...



Sta retorica sulla paura che viene ripetuta da più parti è una delle cose più ridicole che si possano leggere, anche perché è un'argomentazione che si potrebbe pure capovolgere e dire che sono tutti così terrorizzati da un virus che fa secchi quasi solo 80 enni.


Chi non si vaccina ad ora sta subendo terrorismo continuo psicologico dal governo, dai media e dalla maggioranza della popolazione, minacce continue, discriminazioni, rischio di perdita del posto di lavoro, se non già perso, esclusione dalla società e nonostante tutto tirano avanti. In guerra quale cacasotto preferisci avere? Quello della punturina o quello del virus?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Gennaio 2022)

A breve arriverà l' obbligo vaccinale per tutti.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corsera, il Governo ha deciso: obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50 disoccupati*. *Per tutti gli altri lavoratori over 50 sarà necessario il super Green Pass





Cornuti e mazziati


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini parla di gas e nucleare, divenuti green in UE per disperazione
non parla della giornata di oggi

ministri leghisti si intestano il passaggio da super green pass a green pass base in serata

ogni volta la Lega cerca di uscirne dicendo di aver avuto il provvedimento al ribasso

ok ma non basta, non si può stare al governo per limitare i danni altrui
non siete i badanti del pd


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

*sentite quest'altro...Conte:

"Sosteniamo le nuove restrizioni, a patto di ristori immediati come nel governo precedente"*



poi parla di DAD e smart working...degrado


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *sentite quest'altro...Conte:
> 
> "Sosteniamo le nuove restrizioni, a patto di ristori immediati come nel governo precedente"*



Che disgrazia, l'unica è sperare che accada qualcosa all'elezione del presidente della repubblica che faccia crollare il baraccone


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutta politica e strategie, del bene dei cittadini non frega nulla a nessuno.


bingo questa è la vergogna più grande


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Fanno ridere anche i presidenti di regione che ora stanno equiparando tampone antigenico e molecolare (comunque meglio così) dopo che il mese scorso per rovinare ancora di più la vita ai non vaccinati han sostenuto che non era per nulla affidabile...


ops tampone rapido positivo  ed addio obbligo


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta retorica sulla paura che viene ripetuta da più parti è una delle cose più ridicole che si possano leggere, anche perché è un'argomentazione che si potrebbe pure capovolgere e dire che sono tutti così terrorizzati da un virus che fa secchi quasi solo 80 enni.
> 
> 
> Chi non si vaccina ad ora sta subendo terrorismo continuo psicologico dal governo, dai media e dalla maggioranza della popolazione, minacce continue, discriminazioni, rischio di perdita del posto di lavoro, se non già perso, esclusione dalla società e nonostante tutto tirano avanti. In guerra quale cacasotto preferisci avere? Quello della punturina o quello del virus?


Dopo due anni avrai sicuramente capito che il problema del covid non è la mortalità (se pur comunque rilevante) ma la combinazione tra diffusione e necessità di trattamento sanitario.

Il vaccino della Pfizer è stato approvato in via definitiva e non è più in autorizzazione di emergenza, questo già da almeno un paio di mesi. 
Comprendo il timore verso qualcosa che non si conosce ma basta informarsi seriamente e capire che il vaccino non è pericoloso. 
Certamente come tutti i farmaci/vaccini ha delle controindicazioni, delle volte anche gravi, ma è normale, non esistono vaccini o farmaci senza controindicazioni.

Sono d'accordo quando si dice che l'obbligo generalizzato è sbagliato, trovo giusto sia inserito esclusivamente per persone di una determinata fascia di età, però ora sembra che non vada bene neanche questo eppure qualche mese fa leggevo che la soluzione poteva e doveva essere questa.


----------



## Andris (5 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> ora sembra che non vada bene neanche questo eppure qualche mese fa leggevo che la soluzione poteva e doveva essere questa.


il lockdown per i vecchi si diceva, non il vaccino.
e comunque sono passati da pensionati a 50 anni che non è poco come intervallo
non era 50 quello da prendere come limite per i ricoveri gravi

dopo un anno uscire con il vaccino obbligatorio è surreale, ma per te l'epidemia era finita mesi fa
questi invece non mollano la trincea

hanno esteso il green pass che non c'entra una cippa, non so se te lo sei perso stasera essendo uscito dal nulla alla fine


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il lockdown per i vecchi si diceva, non il vaccino.
> e comunque sono passati da pensionati a 50 anni che non è poco come intervallo
> non era 50 quello da prendere come limite per i ricoveri gravi
> 
> ...


Magari non tu, ma ricordo chiarimente di persone che invocavano l'obbligo esclusivamente per persone over 50/60.

L'approccio verso la pandemia cambierà quando si renderanno contro che omicron crea molto meno problemi e che il virus si sta adattando all'essere umano.


----------



## danjr (5 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guerra? C'è gente che ha paura di un vaccino figuriamoci andare in guerra...


Infatti…. Sarebbero i primi pacifisti


----------



## danjr (6 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sta retorica sulla paura che viene ripetuta da più parti è una delle cose più ridicole che si possano leggere, anche perché è un'argomentazione che si potrebbe pure capovolgere e dire che sono tutti così terrorizzati da un virus che fa secchi quasi solo 80 enni.
> 
> 
> Chi non si vaccina ad ora sta subendo terrorismo continuo psicologico dal governo, dai media e dalla maggioranza della popolazione, minacce continue, discriminazioni, rischio di perdita del posto di lavoro, se non già perso, esclusione dalla società e nonostante tutto tirano avanti. In guerra quale cacasotto preferisci avere? Quello della punturina o quello del virus?


In guerra vince chi obbedisce agli ordini, non chi fa io c. che gli pare eh


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo due anni avrai sicuramente capito che il problema del covid non è la mortalità (se pur comunque rilevante) ma la combinazione tra diffusione e necessità di trattamento sanitario.
> 
> Il vaccino della Pfizer è stato approvato in via definitiva e non è più in autorizzazione di emergenza, questo già da almeno un paio di mesi.
> Comprendo il timore verso qualcosa che non si conosce ma basta informarsi seriamente e capire che il vaccino non è pericoloso.
> ...



Il vaccino della pzifer non è approvato in via definitiva, se ricordo bene la data dell'EMA faceva riferimento a un generico 2023 per l'approvazione. Quello per i bambini invece 2025 mi pare, ma non sono sicuro.

Quest'obbligo poi non toglie alcuna restrizione, anzi ci sono ancora più restrizioni col green pass per tutte le fasce di età , più l'obbligo per gli over 50. Se metti l'obbligo per gli over devi togliere il green pass per gli under, se no a che cavolo serve l'obbligo? Tanto vale che tenevano il green pass per tutti come adesso.

Le proprie libertà non possono essere subordinate a un vaccino o alla paura di un virus, non siamo in guerra nonostante la retorica che vari esponenti pubblici ogni tanto tirano fuori. Il nostro caro presidente della repubblica stesso prima sosteneva le stesse cose solo due anni fa.

Tra l'altro non parliamo di una vaccinazione una tantum, ormai si è capito che si va per le 4 dosi l'anno, roba grottesca. Fosse stato solo un vaccino e basta almeno, no, 4 in un anno, la quarta dose arriverà sicuramente verso giugno. Vaccinarsi 4 volte con qualcosa che non ha per forza di cose avuto il monitoraggio con le giuste tempistiche è assurdo. E' oggettivo che molte persone avranno problemi, è statisticamente impossibile che non sia così, visto che succede pure con farmaci ultra testati da decadi, figuriamoci con roba che ha un anno di vita e non è stata testata sul lungo periodo.

Per quale motivo poi uno si debba vaccinare in estate/primavera per un virus che è talmente evidente che ormai sia aggressivo solo in inverno non si capisce tra l'altro.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In guerra vince chi obbedisce agli ordini, non chi fa io c. che gli pare eh



Abbiamo visto gli americani in vietnam o in afghanistan. Vorrai dirmi che gli americani erano meno obbedienti dei vietcong o di quei 4 beduini degli afghani, famosi soldati addestrati?

Tra l'altro parliamo di una sproporzione di forze pazzesca a favore degli americani, roba che dovevano arare tutti senza manco combattere e invece alla fine hanno perso su tutti i fronti contro 4 scappati di casa, ma determinati.

Le guerre le vincono le persone più resilienti e determinate. Puoi avere tutta l'obbedienza che vuoi, ma se il tuo esercito poi non è in grado di sopportare la minima pressione reale al primo inconveniente salta per aria in un secondo. La maggioranza di chi si è fatto il vaccino lo ha fatto per il ristorante, il baretto il cinema ecc...

Ti pare che gente che non è in grado di rinunciare manco al caffè al bar possa costituire un esercito di persone affidabili in una guerra?


----------



## Andris (6 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> In guerra vince chi obbedisce agli ordini, non chi fa io c. che gli pare eh


a Chernobyl hanno sparato a tutti gli aninali domestici nel giro di km.

soldato, sei pronto a farlo in caso di contagio uomo-animale domestico ?
è un ordine, soldato


----------



## Sam (6 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente non rimpiango Conte, sia chiaro. Questo esecutivo è stato messo per far fare cose fasciste (e stavolta il termine ci sta alla perfezione)


Ti sbagli. Non c'è niente di fascista in questo esecutivo.
Draghi è la mera espressione della plutocrazia che da sempre è radicata nelle democrazie occidentali.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> guarda te per una vaccata come un vaccino che casino che c'è saltato fuori.
> pure nei siti di calcio non si parla d'altro.
> se ci fosse una guerra meglio spararsi prima, ci sarebbe gente che negherebbe anche l'esistenza di quella. i cinesi tempo poco e domineranno il mondo.


Chi domina davvero l'economia globale non ha gli occhi a mandorla, ma è gente che indossa la kippah.
Pechino, come Washington, sono solo la loro espressione.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guerra? C'è gente che ha paura di un vaccino figuriamoci andare in guerra...


Pensa che qua c'è gente che parla di dovere civico sul vaccino, pensando di essere un patriota.
Una volta i Patrioti, quelli veri, erano gente che ha dato la vita per il paese combattendo. Pensa agli eroi caduti sul Carso, sul Piave, ad El Alamein, a Malta, in Russia ecc.
Adesso si fanno bucare per mostrare il Green Pass al ristorante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il vaccino della pzifer non è approvato in via definitiva, se ricordo bene la data dell'EMA faceva riferimento a un generico 2023 per l'approvazione. Quello per i bambini invece 2025 mi pare, ma non sono sicuro.
> 
> Quest'obbligo poi non toglie alcuna restrizione, anzi ci sono ancora più restrizioni col green pass per tutte le fasce di età , più l'obbligo per gli over 50. Se metti l'obbligo per gli over devi togliere il green pass per gli under, se no a che cavolo serve l'obbligo? Tanto vale che tenevano il green pass per tutti come adesso.
> 
> ...


Pfizer è stato approvato definitivamente dalla FDA negli Stati Uniti.
Non esistono farmaci che vengono testati decine di anni prima di essere immessi sul mercato.

Il problema non è il vaccino in se, la problematica reale è che non si hanno conoscenze sulla sua efficacia a lungo termine (ed infatti hanno iniziato a capire che vanno fatti dei richiami).

In ogni caso tutto ciò finirà di essere un problema quando finalmente si arriverà ad una mutazione del virus che ci permetterà di conviverci, cosa che in realtà sta già accadendo con Omicron, pian piano come è sempre stato nella storia il virus si adatterà all'uomo pur di continuare ad esistere e proliferare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Gennaio 2022)

Com'è contento Brunetta. "I primi in Europa a mettere l'obbligo per gli over 50". Primi in Europa per restrizioni e dispotismo, stato monopolizzato da nanidi e creature pseudo umane. Si può andare fuori dopo un consiglio dei ministri e prendere in giro le persone dicendo che potranno andare a comprare solo pane e formaggio senza grin cass?


----------



## raducioiu (6 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo me sostenere che il vaccino Pfizer è sicuro non è corretto. Per favore, al di là di tutte le considerazioni e i ragionamenti che si possono fare, diciamo la verità cioè che ci possono essere eventi avversi e che sono morte delle persone.
Ripeto, poi *si possono fare tutte le considerazioni che si vogliono, su numeri, probabilità, statistiche, punti di vista, rischi, ecc... non voglio con questo post discutere su questo* (spero che precisarlo prima, per l'ennesima volta, non sia vano), però la verità è che alcune persone hanno avuto gravi problemi e altre sono morte. Si può sostenere, ad oggi, che sono rari casi, che tante altre cose hanno comunque una percentuale di rischio, che muoiono statisticamente più persone di covid ecc... però per trasparenza va ricordato che alcune persone sono morte a causa del vaccino Pfizer.


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo me sostenere che il vaccino Pfizer è sicuro non è corretto. Per favore, al di là di tutte le considerazioni e i ragionamenti che si possono fare, diciamo la verità cioè che ci possono essere eventi avversi e che sono morte delle persone.
> Ripeto, poi *si possono fare tutte le considerazioni che si vogliono, su numeri, probabilità, statistiche, punti di vista, rischi, ecc... non voglio con questo post discutere su questo* (spero che precisarlo prima, per l'ennesima volta, non sia vano), però la verità è che alcune persone hanno avuto gravi problemi e altre sono morte. Si può sostenere, ad oggi, che sono rari casi, che tante altre cose hanno comunque una percentuale di rischio, che muoiono statisticamente più persone di covid ecc... però per trasparenza va ricordato che alcune persone sono morte a causa del vaccino Pfizer.



Purtroppo elementi avversi ce ne sono/saranno sia che ti vaccini (rischio infinitesimale) che sopratutto senza se becchi “bene” la malattia (perché anch’esso rischio infinitesimale ci puoi rimettere le penne a qualsiasi età ed è dimostrato). Ma questa è la vita, anche se fai in operazione “non a rischio” tipo ai denti o a un organo normalissimo hai sempre 1 possibilità su 1.000.000 di avere complicanze e di lasciarci le penne. 

Ad esempio (non è il tuo caso parlo in generale) Non vaccinarsi per paura di effetti a lungo termine (eventuali) del vaccino a me personalmente sembra una mezza boiata (ma rispetto l’opinione di tutti) perché equivalgono agli (eventuali) effettti a lungo termine sull’organismo della Malattia presa in forma seria (nessuno sa nulla ne dell’uno che dell’altro checchè se ne dica)


----------

